# Freeport Charter May 31st



## wwen (Aug 27, 2014)

Ok i have got a charter for May 31st. We will be going 75+ miles weather permit on a 36 ft yellowfin. 
We will be targeting AJs, warsaw grouper, other grouper, long,who, kingfish. A chance at wahoo. Whatever's out there.

Fuel efficiency:
At 38-42 mph I get 1.2-1.3 mpg

He said at least 80 miles out so expect :
120-140 gallons burned at 1.2-1.3 mpg for 160 mile round trip.


I already have a party of two and need four others.

Price is only $1000+ fuel and divide that by six. So only $166.67 + fuel per person.

My phone number is 832-691-5976
1.wwen
2. My brother
3. 
4.
5.
6.

Standby
1.wadefisherman


----------



## wwen (Aug 27, 2014)

One spot left
1.wwen
2. My brother
3. Bexfishin
4. Bexfishin 
5.
6.

Standby awaiting
1.wadefisherman


----------



## GeeTee (Aug 8, 2014)

PM Sent


----------

